

Ask HN: Sources for making a product video. - Rhodee

Developing a web application for a social enterprise and want to create a product video. Here are some comps we like: Blurts (http://blurts.com/), GetPunchd (http://getpunchd.com/) and Lissn (http://lissn.com/). Any ideas on where to find the right talent to create a one minute video with similar attributes? Thank you!
======
niketdesai
Niket here with Punchd.

I'd recommend asking around to see if you have a friend with a DSLR camera
that shoots video. With a little bit of practice you can easily get the shots
you need to put together a nice video. I think people think it's scarier than
it is, and I assure you I am an amateur, at best.

Key idea is to keep the video simple and fluffy as when you start to get
specific and detailed it all becomes complicated. Getting the message across
should be done in around 30 seconds to capture and fire up a potential
audience.

If you have a Mac with iMovie you can easily dump those video files and start
messing with it.

Ping me if you'd like any specific information or to bounce off ideas (my
favorite thing to do).

~~~
Rhodee
Hi Niket! I appreciate the offer I will certainly take you up on that when we
start rolling with concept. Great app BTW

------
imagetic
Any video geek with moderate VoiceOver / Final Cut / After Effects / Motion
skills will have the know-how to pull this off. That can't be hard to find.

Although Blurts is a completely different approach than the other two examples
you posted. Same rules apply, just add a camera.

<http://adamlisagor.com> has been doing some really interesting promotional
videos for apps and web services.

But this all really does boil down to how much you want to spend, as far as
talent goes. You can find a savvy college kid or hire someone who does this
sort of work full-time. Or make something a little less sub-par and do it in
house.

------
cloudwalking
Hey Rhodee, Reed here from Punchd. We shot that video on a Canon EOS Rebel
which gave it the great depth of field. My good friend Mike is a photographer,
so he set up the shots. Chris did the voice over (he's got a nice tone!), and
Niket edited it together and messed with the colors in After Effects.

All in all the shooting took about 20 minutes and the editing an hour or so.
Fun little project with a couple friends :)

~~~
Rhodee
Blown away, the video is really crisp-I show it to people often. Thanks for
the advice Reed!

------
matdwyer
If you're trying to keep costs low you can attempt to split up the job and do
parts using <http://fiverr.com> . You wont get amazing animations for $5, but
you can actually get decent voiceover work. I've had a video made which was
solid, and for $5 you basically choose the "voice" that you want, give them a
script (and copy of your animation), and you're set.

~~~
Rhodee
Thanks, I will check that out. I definitely have the script and the animation
I will look to partner with someone. I can't say this enough, but thank you to
everyone its nice to be part of a community of folks struggling with the same
ambitions and challenges.

------
bmelton
Completely offtopic, thank you for referring me to GetPunchd. That's a great
idea if I've ever heard of one.

